

Don't Forget to Upgrade from iOS7 Beta (instructions) - mp3jeep01
http://blog.braidapp.com/upgrading-from-ios7-beta-to-official-release

======
mp3jeep01
I made this mistake on iOS6, and swore I wouldn't let it happen again with 7
-- simple instructions, yet so easy to forget you need to move from beta ->
release.

